# Woodpecker or Bowclamp Clamping Cauls



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello,

Recently received in my inbox an email from Woodpecker for pre-ordering of their phenolic clamping cauls. It looks like this was a One-Time tool back around 2012 that they are going to do another short run of. I really couldn't find much info on the previous run but I did find one forum discussing them vs. Bowclamps with the majority of folks saying they liked the Bowclamps better because of their width. Admittedly, most (if not all) of the folks were supposing they would like the Bowclamps better but my guess is none of them actually owned or had tried the Woodpecker cauls. Those that owned the Bowclamps though spoke very highly of them.

Several questions:

1) Anyone have any experience with the Woodpecker cauls?
2) Has anyone seen a retailer for the Bowclamps? I have seen a few reviews but haven't found anyplace online selling them (or my search skills are deficient this morning)?

Thanks.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It looks like Bowclamp may have quietly gone out of business. Their website bowclamp.com is no longer there. That may be because they wanted a ridiculous amount for a piece of wood with a curve on it. They are not too hard to make so I would never pay too much for them myself. I usually use my jointer to taper the ends and then a belt sander can be used to turn that into a sweeping curve along the length.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting this question. I too, upon getting that email from Woodpeckers, went looking for Bowclamps with no luck.
I remember seeing them at a woodworking show several years ago. Thought about buying a set, using them as a template, and making several for my shop. But alas, procrastination set in.

Dale Barnard (I've attended his woodworking school) has told me more than once to make my own. He even posted instructions on his website.

A Youtube.com search of "make clamping cauls" just gave me over 1200 videos. I guess there goes my excuse "I don't know how." LOL


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> Thanks for posting this question. I too, upon getting that email from Woodpeckers, went looking for Bowclamps with no luck.
> I remember seeing them at a woodworking show several years ago. Thought about buying a set, using them as a template, and making several for my shop. But alas, procrastination set in.
> 
> Dale Barnard (I ve attended his woodworking school) has told me more than once to make my own. He even posted instructions on his website.
> ...


Thanks for posting the links! I am not a lazy person by nature but sometimes there are tools that, if they worked, I would be very content spending the money, even if I had to pay more than what they were probably worth…a little bit of a twist on "Buy once; cry once!" That said, I can't find that many folks talking about the Woodpecker cauls and what I did see the majority seemed negative. Interesting then that Woodpecker would do another run of them 8 years later.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

So is it a fact that "Bowclamp" is out of business?


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Give me a cheap piece of wood and a hand plane. I will have a caul in no time.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I have four Bowclamps, and, though nice, not worth the cost. They work, but I seldom remember to use them!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I made a set of bowed cauls a couple of months ago using my hand plane. If I remember later, I will try to find the website that had tips on making them. Years ago, I also made a quick and dirty pair using my jointer. The test whether they are made correctly is to put the cauls together with several strips of paper between them along the length and clamp them until the ends are tight. If you can pull any of the paper strips out, it needs some fine tuning.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I have the woodpecker's cauls. I also have a set of wooden ones I made myself. There is no question that the WP cauls are better in almost every way. They are more consistently curved, stronger, glue doesn't stick to them, and better looking too. But are they worth what you pay for them? Dunno. Probably won't buy another set, but I probably would replace them if I needed to.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I think that WP cauls were a one time tool so may not be available again.

Here is a link to instructions making your own. Cheap and effective.


----------

